# Best international movers?



## Jennyanne (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all, 

Sorry if this has already been discussed! 

My husband and I are moving to Canada quite soon (hopefully) and need a recommendation for an international mover. Googled it and there are just so many it's impossible to choose. Not looking for a bargain as have quite a bit of antique furniture to protect so i'd rather pay more to get the best service! 

Thanks


----------



## adamvagley (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Jennyanne,

I'm assuming you already moved since it says you're an expat in Canada, but if you're still looking let me know where you're moving from and perhaps I can share a few companies to contact.

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jennyanne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this has already been discussed!
> 
> ...


Hi I used trippets who appeared very reasonable and professional.


----------

